# Mexipedium xerophyticum 'Windy Hill' HCC/AOS



## eaborne (Jul 4, 2016)

In bloom again this year on a small division.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 4, 2016)

Cute. Gotta love that pink staminode.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jul 4, 2016)

That is just plain awesome!!


----------



## abax (Jul 4, 2016)

I love everything about the blooms...delicate, beautiful and
very exotic to me. Might we see a photo of how you grow it
sometime?


----------



## Carkin (Jul 4, 2016)

So adorable!! This is one that is on my wish list.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eaborne (Jul 4, 2016)

abax said:


> I love everything about the blooms...delicate, beautiful and
> very exotic to me. Might we see a photo of how you grow it
> sometime?



Well it is still in a small Aircone pot with a bark mix but there are two growths over the edge now so I will be repotting it soon. Nothing at all special for this one!


----------



## MaryPientka (Jul 5, 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## JAB (Jul 5, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 5, 2016)

Nice and it must be pretty tiny flowers!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 5, 2016)

Bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## Markhamite (Jul 5, 2016)

Very cool! I have a small division of this one but it is only growing slowly. Hopefully to put up a few flowers like yours.


----------



## trdyl (Jul 7, 2016)

Pretty!


----------



## eaborne (Jul 9, 2016)

Markhamite said:


> Very cool! I have a small division of this one but it is only growing slowly. Hopefully to put up a few flowers like yours.



I bought mine as a single growth division and it too has been a slow grower. But it's finally putting out a couple more rhizomes.


----------



## John M (Jul 10, 2016)

So cute! My 'Windy Hill' is in bloom now too. I love this species!


----------



## Hamlet (Jul 13, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## chrismende (Aug 22, 2018)

Are there really only two strains in common trade? Oaxaca and Windy Hill?


----------



## chrismende (Aug 22, 2018)

I have a plant from Howard Gunn's collection. Is that one the Oaxaca strain?


----------



## abax (Aug 22, 2018)

TWO wonderful blooms...super! One of these days I'm going to get the
nerve to try to grow these little beauties.


----------

